# <<The U.S. Lowrider Cup>>



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

The U.S. Lowrider Cup has been on the drawing board for 8 years and the time is right to present it to the Lowrider Community.

It is open to the following:
CARS
30's, 40's, 50's, 60's, 60's Rags, 70's,80's, 90's, 2000 and up.
TRUCKS,DUBS,Imports, and more....
We will have...Original,Street,Semi-Custom,Full Custom
There will be divisional winners and the Best of Show who will win,
$2,000 and the U.S. Lowrider Cup Championship Gold Ring with 20 some diamonds! The ring will be designed by NFL pro style ring makers.
Also we are working on putiing together a Championship package for the best
motorcycle which will also include the Championship Ring.

If you would like to know how to be part of the show such as a vendor,sponsor or competitor please feel free to email your requests.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this is not the same fuckers as the LOWRIDER NATIONALS right?


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

IMO it should be a 4 finger ring.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

bikes ??


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 21 2009, 09:01 AM~12769881
> *this is not the same fuckers as the LOWRIDER NATIONALS right?
> *



I hear this homie was the origanl host of the nationals then it was taking over by your homie :biggrin: 


Sounds like its going to be a good show! Are you guys hosting bikes?


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 21 2009, 09:01 AM~12769881
> *this is not the same fuckers as the LOWRIDER NATIONALS right?
> *


You are correct we are not the owners of the Lowrider Nationals, who are owned by CFL(Rick Munoz) and Oralia Michel Marketing(Oralia)


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 21 2009, 12:04 PM~12771380
> *I hear this homie was the origanl host of the nationals then it was taking over by your homie  :biggrin:
> Sounds like its going to be a good show! Are you guys hosting bikes?
> *


Yes we are going to include: Baggers,Choppers, Bobbers, Euro and Japanese designer bikes. Currently we are negotiating with pro bike judges that will only judge bikes.

There will be bike divisional winners who will compete for Best Bike of the Show.
We have many bike presidents very interested in the show and so far have stated they will attend. It has been very positive in the bike community and looks like its going to be a awesome display of motorcycles.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 21 2009, 12:04 PM~12771380
> *I hear this homie was the origanl host of the nationals then it was taking over by your homie  :biggrin:
> Sounds like its going to be a good show! Are you guys hosting bikes?
> *


We will host the "Bikes"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 21 2009, 12:04 PM~12771380
> *I hear this homie was the origanl host of the nationals then it was taking over by your homie  :biggrin:
> Sounds like its going to be a good show! Are you guys hosting bikes?
> *





:twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: 

lmk how this one goes


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 21 2009, 10:01 AM~12769881
> *this is not the same fuckers as the LOWRIDER NATIONALS right?
> *


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

IS THIS SHOW REALLY GUNNA GO DOWN OR IS IT JUST A BUNCH OF TALK?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 21 2009, 02:34 PM~12772882
> *IS THIS SHOW REALLY GUNNA GO DOWN OR IS IT JUST A BUNCH OF TALK?
> *


gold rush???


----------



## rl_alvarez (Dec 21, 2008)

weres the flyer or when is it going to come out


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jan 21 2009, 02:44 PM~12772987
> *gold rush???
> *


EXACTLY.....PLZ DONT TELL ME THIS IS THE "NO" RUSH GUY.....UGH :uh:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A CRAZY SHOW. BUT IF IT SUCH A BIG EVENT, WHY IN BAKERS???
AND IF SO, HOW ABOUT A DIFFERENT MONTH... ITS FUCKEN HOT OUT THERE IN JULY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOPE PO_@Jan 21 2009, 02:58 PM~12773156
> *SOUNDS LIKE A CRAZY SHOW.  BUT IF IT SUCH A BIG EVENT, WHY IN BAKERS???
> AND IF SO, HOW ABOUT A DIFFERENT MONTH... ITS FUCKEN HOT OUT THERE IN JULY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SHIT IF YOUR A DIE HARD THE WEATHER WONT EFFECT YOU!!!!  ALL I KNOW IS THIS SHOW HOPEFULLY HAPPENS JUST MIGHT HAVE TO GO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

IF it happens I'll be there!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 21 2009, 02:34 PM~12772882
> *IS THIS SHOW REALLY GUNNA GO DOWN OR IS IT JUST A BUNCH OF TALK?
> *


Show is for real. Im not a talker I walk the talk.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 21 2009, 02:56 PM~12773139
> *EXACTLY.....PLZ DONT TELL ME THIS IS THE "NO" RUSH GUY.....UGH :uh:
> *


This is a direct quote..."Im NOT the Gold Rush GUY. Talk with Sergio of Lowrider Scene he will vouch for me.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rl_alvarez_@Jan 21 2009, 02:48 PM~12773040
> *weres the flyer or when is it going to come out
> *


Just got off the phone with Sergio of Lowrider Scene. We want to confirm some of the Baddest cars in the U.S. then put the flyer together. The gloves are off we are putting one super tight lowrider show for you the Lowrider Gente.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

*Divisional Winners*

$500 Dollars and Trophy
* Lowrider car *Lowrider Truck *DUB Car *DUB Truck 

*Lowrider Euro *Import Tuner *Lowrider Bomb Car

*Lowrider Bomb Truck


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 22 2009, 09:10 AM~12780907
> *Divisional Winners
> 
> $500 Dollars and Trophy
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE IT COULD BE A TIGHT SHOW.....


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 22 2009, 09:10 AM~12780907
> *Divisional Winners
> 
> $500 Dollars and Trophy
> ...


HOW BOUT LOWRIDER BIKES?


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 22 2009, 11:25 AM~12781912
> *HOW BOUT LOWRIDER BIKES?
> *



*Divisional Winners Bicycles*
$250 Dollars and Trophy
*2 Wheel *3 Wheel 
But it gets better!
*Best Of Show Bicycle*
$500 Dollars and NFL Pro Style Gold Ring with 20 Diamonds! 

Winning here is not going to be easy but it's surely going to be something you will be proud of for the rest of your life.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 22 2009, 12:12 PM~12782313
> *Divisional Winners Bicycles
> $250 Dollars and Trophy
> *2 Wheel  *3 Wheel
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

More info for you Bicycle riders,

Classes
*Two Wheel*
16"/*Original *Street *Radical
20"/*Original *Street *Radical
26"/*Original *Street *Radical
* Trike*
Baby Trike/Open Class
Full Size Trike/Open Class


Note there is no electricty you may bring your own power. This is an outdoor event.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 23 2009, 09:44 AM~12791610
> *More info for you Bicycle riders,
> 
> Classes
> ...


you need to have a mild class also.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 23 2009, 09:44 AM~12791610
> *More info for you Bicycle riders,
> 
> Classes
> ...


SO IS MILD FULL AND RADICAL GOING TO BE TOGETHER? :scrutinize:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

IS THERE MOTORCYCLE CLASS FOR ONE OF MY MEMBERS HAS A HOG :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Like we said before we don't want to lose this show .We have always loved this show but when you have some one running it that don't give a fuck about people and just money this is what you get .A show that went down hill like i told you Rick when you told me to let you run your show ."Ill let you run it to the ground " ! If bringing this show back to the level that it used to be is what your after and you keep car and truck clubs in mind then then we want this show to stay in Bakersfield if so hit me up so we can help you in any way we (BAKERSFIELD CAR AND TRUCK CLUBS ) can


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/events/sema-2008/video.php


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 24 2009, 12:42 PM~12802735
> *http://www.sonicelectronix.com/events/sema-2008/video.php
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 21 2009, 07:40 AM~12769759
> *The U.S. Lowrider Cup has been on the drawing board for 8 years and the time is right to present it to the Lowrider Community.
> 
> It is open to the following:
> ...


*ummm yea.... is this going to be in a parking lot at a supermarket or 7-11 or do we send pix in and you judge, and you send awards(you pay shipping) :0 does not show a place just bakersfield,*


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

I SEE YOU


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el barril_@Jan 24 2009, 01:48 PM~12803215
> *I SEE YOU
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## el barril (Mar 6, 2008)

ITS ALL ABOUT DOING BIG THINGS FOR BAKERS. I SAY ''LATIN WORL ,CARNALES UNIDOS,GROUPE,KCMWANTED,ALL OTHER CLUBS SHOULD SUPPORT SOMETHING TO CALL YOUR OWN


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el barril_@Jan 24 2009, 02:15 PM~12803385
> *ITS ALL ABOUT DOING BIG THINGS FOR BAKERS.    I SAY ''LATIN WORL ,CARNALES UNIDOS,GROUPE,KCMWANTED,ALL OTHER CLUBS SHOULD SUPPORT SOMETHING TO CALL YOUR OWN
> *


HOW DO WE SUPPORT IT,WHEN WE DONT KNOW WHERE IT AT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TRUE, YOU NEED MILD, FULL AND 12' CLASSES FOR BIKES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRobb (Sep 26, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 21 2009, 07:40 AM~12769759
> *The U.S. DUBS,Imports, and more....
> We will have...Original,Street,Semi-Custom,Full Custom
> There will be divisional winners and the Best of Show who will win,
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 24 2009, 10:17 AM~12801298
> *IS THERE MOTORCYCLE CLASS FOR ONE OF MY MEMBERS HAS A HOG :biggrin:
> *



Yes bring the HOG,
Currently that section of the show is still being addressed.

Here are what will be in effect:
Baggers
Choppers
Jap/Euro Designer Bike
Bobbers

There will be division winners and the Best Of Show Bike(Motorcycle) :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 23 2009, 05:21 PM~12795966
> *SO IS MILD FULL AND RADICAL GOING TO BE TOGETHER? :scrutinize:
> *



Lets keep in mind this very important point.
This is our first event, give us time to grow. How do we grow? Participation. Everything has a starting point.

At this time Mild and street are one.
Full and Radical is another.

I gaurantee you that next year things will change when we see that participation demands new breaks in the classes.

Work with us and we will work with you.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 26 2009, 12:26 PM~12818596
> *Lets keep in mind this very important point.
> This is our first event, give us time to grow. How do we grow? Participation. Everything has a starting point.
> 
> ...


It might be ur first show bro but by putting those categories together u might not get that many entries as u want for bikes cus I'm sure a street wouldn't want to compete against a mild


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 26 2009, 12:39 PM~12818731
> *It might be ur first show bro but by putting those categories together u might not get that many entries as u want for bikes cus I'm sure a street would want to compete against  a mild
> *


Thank you for the observation "Poison". If thats your bike on the avitar its pretty cool.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

E


> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 26 2009, 12:52 PM~12818870
> *Thank you for the observation "Poison". If thats your bike on the avitar its pretty cool.
> *


I meant that they wouldn't want to compete together... Thanks that's a picture of it from last year well have something new to it this year


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

need a wagon class


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jan 26 2009, 01:35 PM~12819213
> *need a wagon class
> *


I think you are right...typically you dont see very many wagons, how about we include wagons and panels. :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 24 2009, 10:17 AM~12801298
> *IS THERE MOTORCYCLE CLASS FOR ONE OF MY MEMBERS HAS A HOG :biggrin:
> *



BAGGERS/CHOPPERS/BOBBERS/DESIGNER BIKES

Where you from?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NO ONE WANTS TO COMPETE AGAINST A DIFFERENT CLASS :nono: LET'S JUST RESPECT THE CLASSES AND MAKE IT FAIR. IT'S A CHAMPIONSHIP CALIBER SHOW, RIGHT? YOUR GOING TO GIVE AWAY RINGS AND MONEY, BUT NOT ENOUGH TROPHIES FOR THE CLASSES?


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 26 2009, 04:17 PM~12820481
> *NO ONE WANTS TO COMPETE AGAINST A DIFFERENT CLASS  :nono:  LET'S JUST RESPECT THE CLASSES AND MAKE IT FAIR. IT'S A CHAMPIONSHIP CALIBER SHOW, RIGHT? YOUR GOING TO GIVE AWAY RINGS AND MONEY, BUT NOT ENOUGH TROPHIES FOR THE CLASSES?
> *



Hello Billy the Kid,
You are very young and have have time to live the spirit of Lowriding or chase the trophy period.

This is my story it really happened to me.
I drove 16 hours one way to compete in a very high caliber show. When the trophy presentation began they called my name in the "Full Custom" class as "Second Place" winner. I compete in the Semi-Custom class, I dont have the "Mods" to compete in Full Custom. I have two choices to get mad or to get over it and enjoy lowriding, mind you I wasnt happy but I chose to accept what happened and love what I do build cars and love the sport of Lowriding. The fellow who beat me came up to me and told me that he was surprised that he beat me. 
We are good friends and we see each other at many shows.
Flip side be mad state you were placed in the wrong class blah, blah blah you might be right. But be careful when you walk that side of the road because thats when you lose many friends and people will tend to stay away from you. Oh I could have gotton mad at the promoter and judges. But in the end the promoter and judges hold much respect for you as a person. 
I do what I do for me and my enjoyment that the people get when they see my creations. Trophies and winning are not things that define who I am.
Riders today only want winning nothing else matters, many have forgotton how to have a great time at these "get togethers" The prizes get higher and the tempers get out of control.

Remember if you only want good chances for wins "PICK" only those shows that have your class and stay away from those that dont have what you want. It's that simple. 

You are young develope a good attitude whether you win or experience a lose and be proud of your sport.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Few things are impossible to diligence and skill. Great works are performed by perserverance.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 24 2009, 06:34 PM~12804532
> *TRUE,  YOU NEED MILD, FULL AND 12' CLASSES FOR
> 
> BIKES.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ok little bike builders if you own this size bike and are coming to the show let me know. All you have to do is post up where you will be competiting that is class.
If there are enough of you little riders there coming. I will open this class.  Remember this only applies to bike owners coming to the show.
If there are enough to fill these classes I think we can swing it.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jan 23 2009, 04:21 PM~12795966
> *SO IS MILD FULL AND RADICAL GOING TO BE TOGETHER? :scrutinize:
> *


if that soo...the mild guys gonna be bitching...

need more classed for this high caliber show

origina, street, mild, full, radical


what about the 12 in' class

pedal cars?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 27 2009, 01:46 PM~12830445
> *if that soo...the mild guys gonna be bitching...
> 
> need more classed for this high caliber show
> ...



Again read the story a few clicks above this one. If you want to be problamatic this show is not for you. If you want to be the one who helped in making a difference in creating change jump in you are very welcomed. There are over 40 classes in the motorcycle shows but we will only cover 7 at this time. PLEASE keep this in mind our show is crawling, then we will walk, then watch out because we will be running. Babies that I ever knew dont jump out of a mothers womb running the 100 mile dash. We are currently in the "CRAWLING" stage. Accept us as we are at this point and we will have a great time "Growing" together. 
Peace out young brother


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 26 2009, 02:29 PM~12820089
> *BAGGERS/CHOPPERS/BOBBERS/DESIGNER BIKES
> 
> Where you from?
> *


i'm from moreno valley ,ca my member is in fontana but we will be there CONSAFOS CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

what is the cost to show and for the spectators?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 27 2009, 07:24 AM~12827158
> *Hello Billy the Kid,
> You are very young and have have time to live the spirit of Lowriding or chase the trophy period.
> 
> ...



might just have to take the drive and check this show out


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2009, 12:35 PM~12837728
> *might just have to take the drive and check this show out
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

I'M NOT TO SURE ABOUT THIS BUT IT KIND OF SOUNDS LIKE THAT FAT ASS RICK OR PUNK ASS JOSEPH BEHIND THIS CHANGE THE NAME OF THE SHOW BUT STILL GIVING OUT RINGS LIKE THE NATIONALS. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 28 2009, 09:29 PM~12843685
> *I'M NOT TO SURE ABOUT THIS BUT IT KIND OF SOUNDS LIKE THAT FAT ASS RICK OR PUNK ASS JOSEPH BEHIND THIS CHANGE THE NAME OF THE SHOW BUT STILL GIVING OUT RINGS LIKE THE NATIONALS.  :0  :0  :0
> *


SEVERAL THINGS SOUND FAMILAR :0 :0


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 27 2009, 11:51 PM~12833832
> *what is the cost to show and for the spectators?
> *



Pre-Reg July 1,2009
$35/4 Wristbands(Cars/Trucks), $30/4 Wristbands(Motorcycle/Bicycle)

Day Of Show, July 19, 2009
$40/3 Wristbands (Car/Truck), $35/3 Wristbands(Motorcycle/Bicycle)

Spectator
$20 Adults, Children 10 years and under FREE with paying adult.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 29 2009, 06:52 AM~12846535
> *Pre-Reg July 1,2009
> $35/4 Wristbands(Cars/Trucks),  $30/4 Wristbands(Motorcycle/Bicycle)
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life+Jan 28 2009, 09:29 PM~12843685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


dammmmmmmmmmm it would be fucked up 2 drive all da way over there n get fucked again paying double 4 a fucked up show :angry: :angry: 


somebody have 2 know who this people are...........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2009, 11:10 AM~12848705
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> dammmmmmmmmmm it would be fucked up 2 drive all da way over there n get fucked again paying double 4 a fucked up show :angry:  :angry:
> somebody have 2 know who this people are...........
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 29 2009, 11:10 AM~12848705
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> dammmmmmmmmmm it would be fucked up 2 drive all da way over there n get fucked again paying double 4 a fucked up show :angry:  :angry:
> somebody have 2 know who this people are...........
> *



Yeah that would be jacked up for anybody, I will make sure I personally give you a call and confirmed all is good, El Raider.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: 



atomic 

dta customz


import iLLusions


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 29 2009, 11:59 AM~12849177
> *Yeah that would be jacked up for anybody, I will make sure I personally give you a call and confirmed all is good, El Raider.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Your true capacity is not limited,reduced,or altered by the opinions of others or
your previous experience. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 28 2009, 10:29 PM~12843685
> *I'M NOT TO SURE ABOUT THIS BUT IT KIND OF SOUNDS LIKE THAT FAT ASS RICK OR PUNK ASS JOSEPH BEHIND THIS CHANGE THE NAME OF THE SHOW BUT STILL GIVING OUT RINGS LIKE THE NATIONALS.  :0  :0  :0
> *


:uh: :yessad: :scrutinize: :yessad: :scrutinize: :yessad: :scrutinize:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 29 2009, 06:52 AM~12846535
> *Pre-Reg July 1,2009
> $35/4 Wristbands(Cars/Trucks),  $30/4 Wristbands(Motorcycle/Bicycle)
> 
> ...


HIS FIRST SHOW AND CHARGING VEGAS LRM PRICE'S I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THIS GUY FELLAS BUT LOOK'S LIKE ANOTHER GOOD REASON TO GO BACK TO BEACH PARK
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Jan 21 2009, 04:50 PM~12774248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have know him for some years now and i can say. that he has been a man of his word on all the business we have done with him. i know he has been workin on the cup for at least 2 years so i know it will happen and no he's not related nor affiliated to gold rush 2 completly different people.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:36 PM~12853410
> *i have know him for some years now and i can say. that he has been a man of his word on all the business we have done with him. i know he has been workin on the cup for at least 2 years so i know it will happen and no he's not related nor affiliated to gold rush 2 completly different people.
> *


WHO'S HIM WHY DOSN'T HE SAY HIS NAME OR WHO HE IS :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

true


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 27 2009, 05:00 PM~12832577
> *i'm from moreno valley ,ca my member is in fontana but we will be there CONSAFOS CAR CLUB :biggrin:
> *


Glad to have "Consafos Car Club" coming our way.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:36 PM~12853410
> *i have know him for some years now and i can say. that he has been a man of his word on all the business we have done with him. i know he has been workin on the cup for at least 2 years so i know it will happen and no he's not related nor affiliated to gold rush 2 completly different people.
> *





si tu lo conoces I'm there


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 30 2009, 10:43 AM~12858300
> *si tu lo conoces I'm there
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

See you lay it lowers Sunday, heading out to Sac town for Chris Roark's (Lowrider of The Year) "Perfect Score's" Banquet. I will check and answer questions hopefully late Sunday. Peace out 


Become aware of the great treasure you possess, which is your potential.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 29 2009, 06:36 PM~12853410
> *i have know him for some years now and i can say. that he has been a man of his word on all the business we have done with him. i know he has been workin on the cup for at least 2 years so i know it will happen and no he's not related nor affiliated to gold rush 2 completly different people.
> *


IF LOWRIDER SCENE SAYS ITS OK ,WILL BE THERE .


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Okay we voted and NOKTURNAL is going to back this show ,Also just to let everybody know that it is JOSEPH doing this show .And for those that got something against him personal lets give him a chance shit how Manny chances did we give rick ??????????????????????? Also this is going to be a good topic at our next all car and truck council meeting .also to the Bakersfield clubs the meeting is still on Feb 11 @ 7:00 pm so do your home work . I would like to see every club bring up a topic. Thanks see you there


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://nokturnalcarclub.org/


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 30 2009, 09:08 PM~12863302
> *IF LOWRIDER SCENE SAYS ITS OK ,WILL BE THERE .
> *



que paso orlando, hows the family y tu morenota :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 30 2009, 10:14 PM~12863889
> *Okay we voted and NOKTURNAL is going to back this show ,Also just to let everybody know that it is JOSEPH doing this show .And for those that got something against him personal lets give him a chance shit how Manny chances did we give rick ???????????????????????  Also this is going to be a good topic at our next all car and truck council meeting .also to the Bakersfield clubs the meeting is still on Feb 11 @ 7:00 pm so do your home work . I would like to see every club bring up a topic. Thanks see you there
> *



x2 am all down for new shows to keep the scene active. with lowrider droppin so many stops we need new outlets


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 30 2009, 10:14 PM~12863889
> *Okay we voted and NOKTURNAL is going to back this show ,Also just to let everybody know that it is JOSEPH doing this show .And for those that got something against him personal lets give him a chance shit how Manny chances did we give rick ???????????????????????  Also this is going to be a good topic at our next all car and truck council meeting .also to the Bakersfield clubs the meeting is still on Feb 11 @ 7:00 pm so do your home work . I would like to see every club bring up a topic. Thanks see you there
> *


IF YOU WANT TO TRUST THIS GUY AGAIN GO AHEAD INVITE THIS DUDE TO THE MEETING SEE WHATS UP IN FRONT OF ALL THE CLUBS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 30 2009, 04:12 PM~12860773
> *See you lay it lowers Sunday, heading out to Sac town for Chris Roark's (Lowrider of The Year) "Perfect Score's"  Banquet. I will check and answer questions hopefully late Sunday. Peace out
> Become aware of the great treasure you possess, which is your potential.
> *



c u there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 29 2009, 07:48 PM~12853524
> *WHO'S HIM WHY DOSN'T HE SAY HIS NAME OR WHO HE IS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 x2


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 31 2009, 04:37 AM~12865444
> *:0  :0 x2
> *


 its JOSEPH


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 31 2009, 12:41 PM~12867625
> *its  JOSEPH
> *


 :uh: :rant:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 31 2009, 12:41 PM~12867625
> *its  JOSEPH
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jan 30 2009, 10:14 PM~12863889
> *Okay we voted and NOKTURNAL is going to back this show ,Also just to let everybody know that it is JOSEPH doing this show .And for those that got something against him personal lets give him a chance shit how Manny chances did we give rick ???????????????????????  Also this is going to be a good topic at our next all car and truck council meeting .also to the Bakersfield clubs the meeting is still on Feb 11 @ 7:00 pm so do your home work . I would like to see every club bring up a topic. Thanks see you there
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 31 2009, 05:30 PM~12868941
> *:uh:  :rant:
> *


whats up dogg?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 1 2009, 08:54 PM~12877558
> *whats up dogg?
> *


NOTHING JUST CHILLIN


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 1 2009, 10:18 PM~12878623
> *NOTHING JUST CHILLIN
> *



"Chillin" is good.
Just came back from the LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR banquet held in Sacramento. As you know Chris Roark won the title with his 1958 Impala called "Perfect Score". It was and honor to talk with Chris and how his devotion has impacted the Lowrider movement. Chris was a genuine humble man with a passion to ride. And everyone there had a positive set of mind, they all knew me and what I do. Spoke with the president of Socios and El Raider car club, Kita and his staff and many other clubs. The support was awesome, Bakersfield is in for a real treat. Dont be surprise if you see world champs like "Game Over" at our event. Unity is the key and Bakersfield car clubs hold the key to having something super in our hometown.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 2 2009, 06:57 AM~12880300
> *"Chillin" is good.
> Just came back from the LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR banquet held in Sacramento. As you know Chris Roark won the title with his 1958 Impala called "Perfect Score". It was and honor to talk with Chris and how his devotion has impacted the Lowrider movement. Chris was a genuine humble man with a passion to ride. And everyone there had a positive set of mind, they all knew me and what I do. Spoke with the president of Socios and El Raider car club, Kita and his staff and many other clubs. The support was awesome, Bakersfield is in for a real treat. Dont be surprise if you see world champs like "Game Over" at our event. Unity is the key and Bakersfield car clubs hold the key to having something super in our hometown.
> *




u know SOCIOS will be there


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 29 2009, 07:32 PM~12853373
> *HIS FIRST SHOW AND CHARGING VEGAS LRM PRICE'S I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THIS GUY FELLAS BUT LOOK'S LIKE ANOTHER GOOD REASON TO GO BACK TO BEACH PARK
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :uh: whats with the negativity homie, we need good shows here in town 
i've heard talk about this 2or 3 years ago and we gotta support bakersfield movement :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 2 2009, 10:53 AM~12881584
> *:uh:  :uh: whats with the negativity homie, we need good shows here in town
> i've heard talk about this 2or 3 years ago and we gotta support bakersfield movement :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



after Kita's speech at Sac I agree


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Jan 21 2009, 07:40 AM~12769759
> *The U.S. Lowrider Cup has been on the drawing board for 8 years and the time is right to present it to the Lowrider Community.
> 
> It is open to the following:
> ...


nothing for the hoppers?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

any big music acts gonna perform there?

will all the nokturnal girls be there? I know they'll be at DUB next month


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 2 2009, 01:54 PM~12883068
> *
> *



see you there Mr. BIGSHOD


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Feb 2 2009, 11:22 AM~12881824
> *nothing for the hoppers?
> *


We decided to model this show after the Azaelia Show, but with a twist in that we are inviting the super tight Harley bikes that are blowing up everywhere. But it dont stop there, every year something new is going to jump off at the The U.S. Lowrider Cup.

We will also start to work on the vendor side of the show, we hope to draw some 60 plus vendors to keep the gente up on the latest trends in treads and all stuff lowrider.

We have five years of continual changes to the event, but unfortunately we will not be known for hop contests. Currently there are many hop activities for those who love that action.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 2 2009, 12:01 PM~12882151
> *any big music acts gonna perform there?
> 
> will all the nokturnal girls be there? I know they'll be at DUB next month
> *


Its still early in the game, I will talk with local radio station today. Kick some Ideas around as what groups will perform. We will have the ladies there for sure, as soon as the show date gets closer we get many calls from calender gals wantin a booth and such. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 2 2009, 01:20 PM~12883358
> *see you there Mr. BIGSHOD
> *


i will be there


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 2 2009, 03:45 PM~12884302
> *i will be there
> *


Thanks Big Shod for promoting the Bakersfield lowrider scene.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 2 2009, 03:41 PM~12884270
> *Its still early in the game, I will talk with local radio station today. Kick some Ideas around as what groups will perform. We will have the ladies there for sure, as soon as the show date gets closer we get many calls from calender gals wantin a booth and such. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:

aint been up to bakerz since nationals back in 2005. lookin forward to goin back.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Feb 2 2009, 03:49 PM~12884350
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> aint been up to bakerz since nationals back in 2005. lookin forward to goin back.
> *


Looking forward to having you attend, dont forget the batteries and film or chips for those digital camera buffs.


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 2 2009, 10:53 AM~12881584
> *:uh:  :uh: whats with the negativity homie, we need good shows here in town
> i've heard talk about this 2or 3 years ago and we gotta support bakersfield movement :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AIN'T NO NEGATIVE SHIT AUGIE JUST MY OPINION


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 2 2009, 05:22 PM~12885191
> *AIN'T NO NEGATIVE SHIT AUGIE JUST MY OPINION
> *


so that means u going??? :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 2 2009, 06:06 PM~12886243
> *so that means u going??? :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 2 2009, 02:25 PM~12883418
> *We decided to model this show after the Azaelia Show, but with a twist in that we are inviting the super tight Harley bikes that are blowing up everywhere. But it dont stop there, every year something new is going to jump off at the The U.S. Lowrider Cup.
> 
> We will also start to work on the vendor side of the show, we hope to draw some 60 plus vendors to keep the gente up on the latest trends in treads and all stuff lowrider.
> ...


Hopping has always been a big part of carshows.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

yes it has, but when your starting a show from scratch you got to focus on one thing at a time just my 2 cents.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 2 2009, 02:48 PM~12884334
> *Thanks Big Shod for promoting the Bakersfield lowrider scene.
> *


    lowriding to the top!!!


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 28 2009, 09:29 PM~12843685
> *I'M NOT TO SURE ABOUT THIS BUT IT KIND OF SOUNDS LIKE THAT FAT ASS RICK OR PUNK ASS JOSEPH BEHIND THIS CHANGE THE NAME OF THE SHOW BUT STILL GIVING OUT RINGS LIKE THE NATIONALS.  :0  :0  :0
> *



THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.ITS THE SAME DEAD BEAT SCAMER,GREEDY,ONLY FOR HIM SELF,JACKOFF JOSEPH THAT OWNED THE SHOW BEFORE RICK DID.THIS GUY IS REALLY GREEDY AND CARES FOR NOBODY.ALL HE WANTS IS ARE MONEY.THAT IS Y THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS ARE STILLED SCREWED UP,BECAUSE JOSEPH SAW HE WAS LOSING IT AND SOLD IT TO RICK.HELL RICK DIDNT EVEN ALLOW JOSEPH TO COME TO THE SHOW.I SAW HIM STANDING AT THE GATE LIKE A LOST LITTLE PUPPY WANTING A FRIEND.I HAVE PERSONALY FELT THE ASS REEMING FROM THIS GUY JOSEPH,HE PROMISES ALL KINDS OF SHIT,BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U JUST TAKE IT IN THE REAR.IF THE PEOPLE OUT THERE DONT KNOW HOW THIS IS IM JOHN MARKIEWITZ FROM RYDERZ IN BAKERSFIELD CA.IF IT ISNT JOSEPH THROWING THE SHOW THEN IM SOORY,BUT IF IT IS...FUCK THAT JUST TO GET BURNED AGAIN,AND I WASNT THE ONLY ONE.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2009, 12:35 PM~12837728
> *might just have to take the drive and check this show out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 2 2009, 10:37 PM~12889656
> *:thumbsup:
> *



wuz up homie, I'm really going 2 this show


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12888583
> *
> THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.ITS THE SAME DEAD BEAT SCAMER,GREEDY,ONLY FOR HIM SELF,JACKOFF JOSEPH THAT OWNED THE SHOW BEFORE RICK DID.THIS GUY IS REALLY GREEDY AND CARES FOR NOBODY.ALL HE WANTS IS ARE MONEY.THAT IS Y THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS ARE STILLED SCREWED UP,BECAUSE JOSEPH SAW HE WAS LOSING IT AND SOLD IT TO RICK.HELL RICK DIDNT EVEN ALLOW JOSEPH TO COME TO THE SHOW.I SAW HIM STANDING AT THE GATE LIKE A LOST LITTLE PUPPY WANTING A FRIEND.I HAVE PERSONALY FELT THE ASS REEMING FROM THIS GUY JOSEPH,HE PROMISES ALL KINDS OF SHIT,BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U JUST TAKE IT IN THE REAR.IF THE PEOPLE OUT THERE DONT KNOW HOW THIS IS IM JOHN MARKIEWITZ FROM RYDERZ IN BAKERSFIELD CA.IF IT ISNT JOSEPH THROWING THE SHOW THEN IM SOORY,BUT IF IT IS...FUCK THAT JUST TO GET BURNED AGAIN,AND I WASNT THE ONLY ONE.......!!!!!!!!
> *


WOW :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 2 2009, 08:25 PM~12887366
> *yes it has, but when your starting a show from scratch you got to focus on one thing at a time just my 2 cents.
> *


Thats cool! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12888583
> *
> THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.ITS THE SAME DEAD BEAT SCAMER,GREEDY,ONLY FOR HIM SELF,JACKOFF JOSEPH THAT OWNED THE SHOW BEFORE RICK DID.THIS GUY IS REALLY GREEDY AND CARES FOR NOBODY.ALL HE WANTS IS ARE MONEY.THAT IS Y THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS ARE STILLED SCREWED UP,BECAUSE JOSEPH SAW HE WAS LOSING IT AND SOLD IT TO RICK.HELL RICK DIDNT EVEN ALLOW JOSEPH TO COME TO THE SHOW.I SAW HIM STANDING AT THE GATE LIKE A LOST LITTLE PUPPY WANTING A FRIEND.I HAVE PERSONALY FELT THE ASS REEMING FROM THIS GUY JOSEPH,HE PROMISES ALL KINDS OF SHIT,BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U JUST TAKE IT IN THE REAR.IF THE PEOPLE OUT THERE DONT KNOW HOW THIS IS IM JOHN MARKIEWITZ FROM RYDERZ IN BAKERSFIELD CA.IF IT ISNT JOSEPH THROWING THE SHOW THEN IM SOORY,BUT IF IT IS...FUCK THAT JUST TO GET BURNED AGAIN,AND I WASNT THE ONLY ONE.......!!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 2 2009, 08:31 PM~12888583
> *
> THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.ITS THE SAME DEAD BEAT SCAMER,GREEDY,ONLY FOR HIM SELF,JACKOFF JOSEPH THAT OWNED THE SHOW BEFORE RICK DID.THIS GUY IS REALLY GREEDY AND CARES FOR NOBODY.ALL HE WANTS IS ARE MONEY.THAT IS Y THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS ARE STILLED SCREWED UP,BECAUSE JOSEPH SAW HE WAS LOSING IT AND SOLD IT TO RICK.HELL RICK DIDNT EVEN ALLOW JOSEPH TO COME TO THE SHOW.I SAW HIM STANDING AT THE GATE LIKE A LOST LITTLE PUPPY WANTING A FRIEND.I HAVE PERSONALY FELT THE ASS REEMING FROM THIS GUY JOSEPH,HE PROMISES ALL KINDS OF SHIT,BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U JUST TAKE IT IN THE REAR.IF THE PEOPLE OUT THERE DONT KNOW HOW THIS IS IM JOHN MARKIEWITZ FROM RYDERZ IN BAKERSFIELD CA.IF IT ISNT JOSEPH THROWING THE SHOW THEN IM SOORY,BUT IF IT IS...FUCK THAT JUST TO GET BURNED AGAIN,AND I WASNT THE ONLY ONE.......!!!!!!!!
> *




DAMN!!! NO HOLDING BACK ON THIS ONE..........


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12888583
> *
> THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.ITS THE SAME DEAD BEAT SCAMER,GREEDY,ONLY FOR HIM SELF,JACKOFF JOSEPH THAT OWNED THE SHOW BEFORE RICK DID.THIS GUY IS REALLY GREEDY AND CARES FOR NOBODY.ALL HE WANTS IS ARE MONEY.THAT IS Y THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS ARE STILLED SCREWED UP,BECAUSE JOSEPH SAW HE WAS LOSING IT AND SOLD IT TO RICK.HELL RICK DIDNT EVEN ALLOW JOSEPH TO COME TO THE SHOW.I SAW HIM STANDING AT THE GATE LIKE A LOST LITTLE PUPPY WANTING A FRIEND.I HAVE PERSONALY FELT THE ASS REEMING FROM THIS GUY JOSEPH,HE PROMISES ALL KINDS OF SHIT,BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U JUST TAKE IT IN THE REAR.IF THE PEOPLE OUT THERE DONT KNOW HOW THIS IS IM JOHN MARKIEWITZ FROM RYDERZ IN BAKERSFIELD CA.IF IT ISNT JOSEPH THROWING THE SHOW THEN IM SOORY,BUT IF IT IS...FUCK THAT JUST TO GET BURNED AGAIN,AND I WASNT THE ONLY ONE.......!!!!!!!!
> *




Dont get it "Twisted" John, Let the people know the dirty "Little Secret" that started all this bad blood between you and me,personally I still think you are cool and could have been a positive role model as a hydraulic switchmaster. In all the years Ive never said anything to defend myself but you persist in bad mouthing me, and point me out as the down fall of the Nationals. Totally not true I have not been to that show nor care to attend. Now the Dirty Little Secret only YOU and I know, you lost over at the hop and tried to convince the head hop judge to see it your way. Unfortunately the HEAD HOP JUDGE did not fall for your intimidation tactics to overturn the results. That is when you and your friend approached me over at the VIP area and tried to get me to overturn the HEAD HOP JUDGE decision on the pretense that because Im the OWNER I can overule him. Thats is very crooked and as I told you, I was not there to see what happen therefore the decision stands. You tried to manipulate me and intimidate the judge to rule in your favor.
Everything failed and you beame a very bitter man, learn to accept a lost its very humbling experience, I been there I know.
As Far as me selling the show to Rick Munoz because it was going downhill again is your made up nonsense. The real story is my wife died in 2003, when I did the show in 2004 it was more that I could handle not having her with me. She was my inspiration losing her brought too many memories that caused me eventually sell the show. Actually after Rick wanted to steal the show from me I tore the contract up and decide to let the show die. But Rick wouldnt let it go he picked up the torn contract and accepted the contract for the agreed price. And Rick has Defaulted in making payments since 2005. And has been in BREACH of contract since 2005. But you dont hear me being a sour puss over all this mess.
There you have it folks the real story, and there was over 15 people that witnessed that event because your friend remember your friend who was tipsy and wanted to beat me up as you talked in front of my father,brothers and family in the VIP area? Thats what I call real class.
Best of wishes to all your endeavers Bro.
Joseph


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 08:54 AM~12891896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I WAMT TO PUT MY >02 CENTS INTO THIS ONE, I KNOW THIS GUY AN HE IS A STRAIGHT UP GUY, I WORKED WITH HIM FOR 3 PREVIOUS SHOWS AN HE CAME CORRECT,,, HE STARTED A LOWRIDER SHOW CIRCUT A WHILE BACK AN IT STARTED TO GO SO GOOD THAT HE WAS BOUGHT OUT AN THE NEW GUYS TOOK IT TO SHIT, SO HE IS TRYING TO START AGAIN, 

I KNOW THIS GUY AN HE IS STRAIGHT UP,,,,,,,*


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 3 2009, 07:29 AM~12891417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Dont get it "Twisted" John, Let the people know the dirty "Little Secret" that started all this bad blood between you and me,personally I still think you are cool and could have been a positive role model as a hydraulic switchmaster. In all the years Ive never said anything to defend myself but you persist in bad mouthing me, and point me out as the down fall of the Nationals. Totally not true I have not been to that show  nor care to attend. Now the Dirty Little Secret only YOU and I know, you lost over at the hop and tried to convince the head hop judge to see it your way. Unfortunately the HEAD HOP JUDGE did not fall for your intimidation tactics to overturn the results. That is when you and your friend approached me over at the VIP area and tried to get me to overturn the HEAD HOP JUDGE decision on the pretense that because Im the OWNER I can overule him. Thats is very crooked and as I told you, I was not there to see what happen therefore the decision stands. You tried to manipulate  me and intimidate the judge to rule in your favor.
> ...


YOU KNOW WHAT JOSEPH IM NOT GOING TO GO BACK AND FORTH WITH U ON THIS TOPIC I JUST WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW WHAT KIND OF SNAKE IS THROWING THIS SHOW.I GUESS YOUR MEMORY IS AS BAD AS YOUR PROMISES.I DIDNT HAVE PROBLEMS IN MY CLASS.I DID JUST FINE.IT WAS THE OTHER CLASSES THAT WERE GETTING SCREWED UP.THE OTHER COMPETITORS WERE GETTING BURNED BECAUSE THE JUDGES DIDNT KNOW HOW TO DO THE CLASSES RIGHT.ITS YOUR SHOW U NEED TO BE INFORMED ON WHAT WAS GOING ON.ONE OF THE PEOPLE THAT WAS GETTING BENT OVER FROM YOUR JUDGES WAS DAVIDE FROM LATIN WORLD.IT WAS HIS FRIEND THAT WERE UP SET WITH U AT THE VIP NOT MINE.ALL I HAVE EVER DONE WAS TRY TO WORK WITH U,AND U FUCKED ME EVERY TIME.I DO HAVE A PERONAL PROBLEM WITH U,BUT ITS NOT WORTH TAKING ANY FURTHER THEN THESE WORDS,BUT U BURNED ALOT OF PEOPLE AT YOUR SHOWS,AND I JUST WANT EVERYBODY WHO READS THIS TO BE PREPAIRED FOR THE SAME SHIT,AND TO LET THEM KNOW U ARE NOT RESPECTED IN THIS TOWN,AND ALOT OF PEOPLE HATE YOUR ASS......! JOHN


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*IT'S SO FUNNY HOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY WANTS A BIG LOWRIDER SHOW AN WHEN SOMEONE STARTS TO BUILD ONE UP,,,,

THE HATERS COME OUT AN TRY TO BAD TALK THE PERSON WHO IS DOING IT ????


HE IS AN HE'S THAT,, WTF THE GUY IS TRYING TO DUE A SHOW AN THEN PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT*

*AS FOR HELL RAISER,, I REMEMBER THE FIRST FEW YEARS YOU WHERE RUNNING THINGS IN THE PIT, HE EVEN LET YOU TAKE YOUR TRUCK IN THE PIT WHEN NO ONE ELSE WAS ALLOWED,,, HE TOOK CARE OF YOU JOHN, WHATS UP MAN INSTEAD OF WORK WITH THE GUY THAT IS THROWING A BIG ASS SHOW IN YOUR BACK YARD YOU WANT TO TALK SHIT,,, I WON'T BE SURPRIZE IF YOU SHOW UP TO THE SHOW ??????

ANYWAYS JOE GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW,,,,,

P.S FOR ANYONE THAT IS GOING TO THIS SHOW,, BRING A 10x10 CANOPY AN A CASE OF WATER AN YOUR GOOD TO GO !!!!*


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Feb 3 2009, 09:27 AM~12892194
> *I WAMT TO PUT MY >02 CENTS INTO THIS ONE, I KNOW THIS GUY AN HE IS A STRAIGHT UP GUY, I WORKED WITH HIM FOR 3 PREVIOUS SHOWS AN HE CAME CORRECT,,, HE STARTED A LOWRIDER SHOW CIRCUT A WHILE BACK AN IT STARTED TO GO SO GOOD THAT HE WAS BOUGHT OUT AN THE NEW GUYS TOOK IT TO SHIT, SO HE IS TRYING TO START AGAIN,
> 
> I KNOW THIS GUY AN HE IS STRAIGHT UP,,,,,,,
> *


Thanks TRUUCHA, you know that truth always prevails.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

TRUCK CATEGORIES:
*40 and Below....O, S, C, F
*50....................O, S, C, F
*60....................O, S, C, F
*70........................S, C, F
*80........................S, C, F
*90........................S, C, F
*2000/up................S, C, F
*DUB Truck............S, C, F
*Mini Truck.............S, C, F
*SUV.....................S, C, F
*El Camino.............S, C, F


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Additional Categories:
*Lowrod.........S, C, F
*VW..............S, C, F
:biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Hello George and Richard/OLDIES Car Club
Spoke with Arturo today about the Las BOMBAS.
We will have car and truck bomb classes.
Also we will have Bomb car and Bomb truck Divisional winners/$500 and trophy.
All divisional winnners will compete for Best of Show!
1st, $2,000/ 20 Diamond studded gold Championship ring/Trophy
2nd,$1,ooo/Trophy
3rd,$500/Trophy

There you go Bomb cruisers. :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 3 2009, 10:33 AM~12892273
> *YOU KNOW WHAT JOSEPH IM NOT GOING TO GO BACK AND FORTH WITH U ON THIS TOPIC I JUST WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW WHAT KIND OF SNAKE IS THROWING THIS SHOW.I GUESS YOUR MEMORY IS AS BAD AS YOUR PROMISES.I DIDNT HAVE PROBLEMS IN MY CLASS.I DID JUST FINE.IT WAS THE OTHER CLASSES THAT WERE GETTING SCREWED UP.THE OTHER COMPETITORS WERE GETTING BURNED BECAUSE THE JUDGES DIDNT KNOW HOW TO DO THE CLASSES RIGHT.ITS YOUR SHOW U NEED TO BE INFORMED ON WHAT WAS GOING ON.ONE OF THE PEOPLE THAT WAS GETTING BENT OVER FROM YOUR JUDGES WAS DAVIDE FROM LATIN WORLD.IT WAS HIS FRIEND THAT WERE UP SET WITH U AT THE VIP NOT MINE.ALL I HAVE EVER DONE WAS TRY TO WORK WITH U,AND U FUCKED ME EVERY TIME.I DO HAVE A PERONAL PROBLEM WITH U,BUT ITS NOT  WORTH TAKING ANY FURTHER THEN THESE WORDS,BUT U BURNED ALOT OF PEOPLE AT YOUR SHOWS,AND I JUST WANT EVERYBODY WHO READS THIS TO BE PREPAIRED FOR THE SAME SHIT,AND TO LET THEM KNOW U ARE NOT RESPECTED IN THIS TOWN,AND ALOT OF PEOPLE HATE YOUR ASS......!  JOHN
> *


 
Dam John are you sure your not talking about Rick, now that's a rude ass crooked shit and you still worked for him at the hop . All the clubs told you the same about rick and you stuck up for him, But shit we gave rick how Manny chances .We don't want rick to lose his show we just had to show him that the car clubs is what makes his show not his performers .I think we can give this guy a chance .He is from a car club and he goes to shows to show his rides not just for a buck .One more thing if all the Bakersfield clubs vote to go to both show we will ,if they vote to only go to one show then that's the way its going to be ,but I hope to see you at one of these show cuz I think I owe you a brew ,I think we need more shows in Bakers so lets try to help this guy out as much as we can (the more show that come to town means more rides out in the streets ) Lets BRING THE CRUZING BACK shit I think I got to excited lol .. but if anybody has any thing to bring up go to the All car and truck council meeting on Feb 11 at the Rocket cafe at 7:00 pm see you there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT for U.S. Lowrider Cup!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 3 2009, 07:15 PM~12898263
> *Dam John are you sure your not talking about Rick, now that's a rude ass crooked shit and you still worked for him at the hop . All the clubs told you the same about rick and you stuck up for him, But shit we gave rick how Manny chances .We don't want rick to lose his show we just had to show him that the car clubs is what makes his show not his performers .I think we can give this guy a chance .He is from a car club and he goes to shows to show his rides not just for a buck .One more thing if all the Bakersfield clubs vote to go to both show we will ,if they vote to only go to one show then that's the way its going to be ,but I hope to see you at one of these show cuz I think I owe you a brew ,I think we need more shows in Bakers so lets try to help this guy out as much as we can (the more show that come to town means more rides out in the streets ) Lets BRING THE CRUZING BACK shit I think I got to excited lol .. but if anybody has any thing to bring up go to the All car and truck council meeting on Feb 11 at the Rocket cafe at 7:00 pm see you there
> *


YOU THINK? :biggrin: 

WHAT'S UP SCOOBY? HIT ME UP LOCO.


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 3 2009, 08:12 PM~12899093
> *TTT for U.S. Lowrider Cup!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 3 2009, 07:15 PM~12898263
> *Dam John are you sure your not talking about Rick, now that's a rude ass crooked shit and you still worked for him at the hop . All the clubs told you the same about rick and you stuck up for him, But shit we gave rick how Manny chances .We don't want rick to lose his show we just had to show him that the car clubs is what makes his show not his performers .I think we can give this guy a chance .He is from a car club and he goes to shows to show his rides not just for a buck .One more thing if all the Bakersfield clubs vote to go to both show we will ,if they vote to only go to one show then that's the way its going to be ,but I hope to see you at one of these show cuz I think I owe you a brew ,I think we need more shows in Bakers so lets try to help this guy out as much as we can (the more show that come to town means more rides out in the streets ) Lets BRING THE CRUZING BACK shit I think I got to excited lol .. but if anybody has any thing to bring up go to the All car and truck council meeting on Feb 11 at the Rocket cafe at 7:00 pm see you there
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Joseph send me some flyers when u get them I'll have them on my booth


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 09:35 PM~12900227
> *Joseph send me some flyers when u get them I'll have them on my booth
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there......all I can say is that I'm looking forward to it....I've spoken to Joseph a few times and has some good ideas.....lets give him a chance...if its a good show then we didn't loose anything....if it flops...then we learned our lesson.....I know I miss the Nationals of old and hope the U.S. Rider cup fills a void that has been there for quite some time........see you all that make it out to Bakersfield this summer........  ........





sooooooooooooooo I guess we can start an official count now.....

1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 09:38 PM~12900271
> *Impalas Magazine will be there......all I can say is that I'm looking forward to it....I've spoken to Joseph a few times and has some good ideas.....lets give him a chance...if its a good show then we didn't loose anything....if it flops...then we learned our lesson.....I know I miss the Nationals of old and hope the U.S. Rider cup fills a void that has been there for quite some time........see you all that make it out to Bakersfield this summer........  ........
> sooooooooooooooo I guess we can start an official count now.....
> 
> ...


CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
3. SOCIOS will be there.......


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Go back I think Nokturnal was first on the list ....LOL


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 4 2009, 12:12 AM~12900675
> *Go back I think Nokturnal was first on the list ....LOL
> *


its an official list now cabron....hehehehehehehe.......hmmmmm.....since we have an official list, now we can start planning the official pre party....


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

U KNOW PEOPLE JUST FORGOT HOW BAD IT WAS WHEN THIS DUD OWNED THE SHOW.I HOPE HE HAS CHANGED.IM FOR MY FELLOW RIDERS AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN.THATS Y IM TRYING TO REMIND EVERYBODY.I HAVE ALWAYS TRIED TO TAKE CARE OF ALL MY FRIENDS AND CUSTOMERS.THATS Y I NEVER MADE IT BIG WITH MY SHOP,AND I DIDNT WANT TO.I DID IT CAUSE I LOVE IT..! NOT FOR THE MONEY.THIS DUDE IS ONLY FOR HIM SELF,AND I HOPE HE HAS CJANGED FOR ALL MY FELLOW RIDERS......!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 10:19 PM~12900790
> *its an official list now cabron....hehehehehehehe.......hmmmmm.....since we have an official list, now we can start planning the official pre party....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 4 2009, 12:34 AM~12900928
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


hmmmmmmm......I think so since Bigshod will have menudo ready in the morning...hehehehehe...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 10:35 PM~12900939
> *hmmmmmmm......I think so since Bigshod will have menudo ready in the morning...hehehehehe...
> *


THE SHOW IS ABOUT 1/2 MILE FROM THE PAD :0 :0 AND YOU KNOW THIS


----------



## 1BADASSCUT (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 3 2009, 07:29 AM~12891417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Dont get it "Twisted" John, Let the people know the dirty "Little Secret" that started all this bad blood between you and me,personally I still think you are cool and could have been a positive role model as a hydraulic switchmaster. In all the years Ive never said anything to defend myself but you persist in bad mouthing me, and point me out as the down fall of the Nationals. Totally not true I have not been to that show  nor care to attend. Now the Dirty Little Secret only YOU and I know, you lost over at the hop and tried to convince the head hop judge to see it your way. Unfortunately the HEAD HOP JUDGE did not fall for your intimidation tactics to overturn the results. That is when you and your friend approached me over at the VIP area and tried to get me to overturn the HEAD HOP JUDGE decision on the pretense that because Im the OWNER I can overule him. Thats is very crooked and as I told you, I was not there to see what happen therefore the decision stands. You tried to manipulate  me and intimidate the judge to rule in your favor.
> ...


Hey John you know what happed that day I was their. And as for Joseph get your story straight there was nobody tipsy talking to u that day u just did want to hear it and like I told you that day clubs make the show, without our support u have nothing...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Feb 3 2009, 09:34 AM~12892281
> *IT'S SO FUNNY HOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY WANTS A BIG LOWRIDER SHOW AN WHEN SOMEONE STARTS TO BUILD ONE UP,,,,
> 
> THE HATERS COME OUT AN TRY TO BAD TALK THE PERSON WHO IS DOING IT ????
> ...


Who's being a hater??? Hey truucha didn't you trade in your lowrider camera for a telescope to stalk britney spears??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 3 2009, 08:15 PM~12898263
> *Dam John are you sure your not talking about Rick, now that's a rude ass crooked shit and you still worked for him at the hop . All the clubs told you the same about rick and you stuck up for him, But shit we gave rick how Manny chances .We don't want rick to lose his show we just had to show him that the car clubs is what makes his show not his performers .I think we can give this guy a chance .He is from a car club and he goes to shows to show his rides not just for a buck .One more thing if all the Bakersfield clubs vote to go to both show we will ,if they vote to only go to one show then that's the way its going to be ,but I hope to see you at one of these show cuz I think I owe you a brew ,I think we need more shows in Bakers so lets try to help this guy out as much as we can (the more show that come to town means more rides out in the streets ) Lets BRING THE CRUZING BACK shit I think I got to excited lol .. but if anybody has any thing to bring up go to the All car and truck council meeting on Feb 11 at the Rocket cafe at 7:00 pm see you there
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 10:38 PM~12900271
> *Impalas Magazine will be there......all I can say is that I'm looking forward to it....I've spoken to Joseph a few times and has some good ideas.....lets give him a chance...if its a good show then we didn't loose anything....if it flops...then we learned our lesson.....I know I miss the Nationals of old and hope the U.S. Rider cup fills a void that has been there for quite some time........see you all that make it out to Bakersfield this summer........  ........
> sooooooooooooooo I guess we can start an official count now.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 3 2009, 11:12 PM~12900675
> *Go back I think Nokturnal was first on the list ....LOL
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 11:19 PM~12900790
> *its an official list now cabron....hehehehehehehe.......hmmmmm.....since we have an official list, now we can start planning the official pre party....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Feb 4 2009, 12:34 AM~12901391
> *Who's being a hater??? Hey truucha didn't you trade in your lowrider camera for a telescope to stalk britney spears??
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Feb 4 2009, 12:34 AM~12901391
> *Who's being a hater??? Hey truucha didn't you trade in your lowrider camera for a telescope to stalk britney spears??
> *


*YEA AN I'AM GLAD I DID, BRITNEY PAYS GOOD* :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Feb 4 2009, 01:40 AM~12901638
> *YEA AN I'AM GLAD I DID, BRITNEY PAYS GOOD  :0
> *


yeah bail gets kinda expensive!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Feb 4 2009, 02:04 AM~12901682
> *yeah bail gets kinda expensive!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 10:35 PM~12900227
> *Joseph send me some flyers when u get them I'll have them on my booth
> *



You got it, working on two major sponsorships. As soon as we wrap those up I will send the flyers.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 3 2009, 10:38 PM~12900271
> *Impalas Magazine will be there......all I can say is that I'm looking forward to it....I've spoken to Joseph a few times and has some good ideas.....lets give him a chance...if its a good show then we didn't loose anything....if it flops...then we learned our lesson.....I know I miss the Nationals of old and hope the U.S. Rider cup fills a void that has been there for quite some time........see you all that make it out to Bakersfield this summer........  ........
> sooooooooooooooo I guess we can start an official count now.....
> 
> ...



Heck I miss the "Nationals" myself and I created the show. But something good is about to break out and I think it will be one of the countries best shows to be seen and compete. Thank you Toro for your vote of confidence. I appreciate it greatly.
Joseph

The U.S. Lowrider Cup, A show created by a rider for the riders!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

This is ben from ryderz hydraulics and I'm willing to give this show a try the bullshit between john and joe is there business! But remember kern county has come together as 1 so if you fuck 1 of us you fuck us all!!!!!!!as far as truucha goes pick back up your LOWRIDER camera then talk untill then mind you own business! And when john parked his truck inside it was ricks show not joes later!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 3 2009, 11:12 PM~12900675
> *Go back I think Nokturnal was first on the list ....LOL
> *



I don't even see it on the list :0 :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Feb 4 2009, 11:59 AM~12904348
> *This is ben from ryderz hydraulics and I'm willing to give this show a try the bullshit between john and joe is there business! But remember kern county has come together as 1 so if you fuck 1 of us you fuck us all!!!!!!!as far as truucha goes pick back up your LOWRIDER camera then talk untill then mind you own business! And when john parked his truck inside it was ricks show not joes later!
> *



Thanks for keeping an open mind Ben, Im going to do the best I can for the city of Bakersfield.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 4 2009, 12:20 PM~12904515
> *I don't even see it on the list  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 11:53 PM~12900475
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> *


1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
3. SOCIOS will be there.......
4. Nokturnal


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 AM~12902727
> *Heck I miss the "Nationals" myself and I created the show. But something good is about to break out and I think it will be one of the countries best shows to be seen and compete. Thank you Toro for your vote of confidence. I appreciate it greatly.
> Joseph
> 
> ...


let's pray for a great show, awesome weather, bad ass cars...and well..lots of chicas....


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 4 2009, 12:26 PM~12904562
> *Thanks for keeping an open mind Ben, Im going to do the best I can for the city of Bakersfield.
> *


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2009, 03:56 PM~12905955
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...


who else out there is planning on attending????


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2009, 01:57 PM~12905965
> *let's pray for a great show, its gonna be hotttt!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just for the record, LatinWorld has no official stand on this issue. Will have to talk to our President and the other members.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2009, 03:56 PM~12905955
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...




add us to the list


Import iLLusions 




atomic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
3. SOCIOS will be there.......
4. Nokturnal 
5. Import iLLusions


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1BADASSCUT_@Feb 3 2009, 11:46 PM~12901030
> *Hey John you know what happed that day I was their. And as for Joseph get your story straight there was nobody tipsy talking to u that day u just did want to hear it and like I told you that day clubs make the show, without our support u have nothing...
> *


THATS RIGHT...!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 4 2009, 09:00 PM~12909874
> *its gonna be hotttt!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES IT IS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 4 2009, 11:12 PM~12911651
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Im not part of a Club, but I'll support this show and Im sure my boy Tijuas will roll also, I personally Know Joseph, he's always been good guy to me, count my eight and a few other solo riders to show up.....


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 5 2009, 05:44 AM~12912701
> *Im not part of a Club, but I'll support this show and Im sure my boy Tijuas will roll also, I personally Know Joseph, he's always been good guy to me, count my eight and a few other solo riders to show up.....
> *


Good looking out Pete-Sta and friends.


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 5 2009, 05:44 AM~12912701
> *Im not part of a Club yet, but I'll support this show and Im sure my boy Tijuas will roll also, I personally Know Joseph, he's always been good guy to me, count my eight and a few other solo riders to show up.....
> *


fixed it


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS C.C AND B.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 5 2009, 12:04 PM~12915077
> *CONSAFOS C.C AND B.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *



Very Cool see you at Bakers,

*Give your ability a responsibilty; that would change the world*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER+Feb 5 2009, 05:12 AM~12912740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2009, 12:12 AM~12911651
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 4 2009, 11:12 PM~12911651
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 4 2009, 08:44 PM~12910516
> *Just for the record, LatinWorld has no official stand on this issue. Will have to talk to our President and the other members.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: it's an issue


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 5 2009, 04:44 AM~12912701
> *Im not part of a Club, but I'll support this show and Im sure my boy Tijuas will roll also, I personally Know Joseph, he's always been good guy to me, count my eight and a few other solo riders to show up.....
> *


   x2


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 5 2009, 05:44 AM~12912701
> *Im not part of a Club, but I'll support this show and Im sure my boy Tijuas will roll also, I personally Know Joseph, he's always been good guy to me, count my eight and a few other solo riders to show up.....
> *



I thought you were in a club? Cali Style something.... I was going to join cause of you. :uh: :biggrin: 

TTT for Joseph! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 5 2009, 08:26 PM~12920122
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: it's an issue
> *


It may not be an issue for you but it is for us.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 5 2009, 08:31 PM~12920897
> *It may not be an issue for you but it is for us.
> *


 :0


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 4 2009, 07:59 PM~12909871
> *who else out there is planning on attending????
> *


  DELEGATION


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12921763
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
3. SOCIOS will be there.......
4. Nokturnal 
5. Import iLLusions
6.CONSAFOS C.C AND B.C. 
7.THE PETE-STA and friends

:0 :0 :0


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 5 2009, 08:35 PM~12920220
> *I thought you were in a club? Cali Style something....  I was going to join cause of you.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for Joseph!  :thumbsup:
> *


the petesta reppin to the fullest :0 








[/


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 5 2009, 11:52 PM~12922693
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Feb 4 2009, 11:59 AM~12904348
> *This is ben from ryderz hydraulics and I'm willing to give this show a try the bullshit between john and joe is there business! But remember kern county has come together as 1 so if you fuck 1 of us you fuck us all!!!!!!!as far as truucha goes pick back up your LOWRIDER camera then talk untill then mind you own business! And when john parked his truck inside it was ricks show not joes later!
> *



It will be just ben..! not the ryderz.dont get that mixed up


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Feb 6 2009, 04:20 PM~12928836
> *It will be just ben..! not the ryderz.dont get that mixed up
> *


Hahahahaha


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143+Feb 5 2009, 10:52 PM~12922693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: DUDE EVERYONE THAT KNOWS ME ON HERE ALSWAYS ASKS TO SEE THAT TATTOO, HAHA......


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 5 2009, 08:35 PM~12920220
> *I thought you were in a club? Cali Style something....  I was going to join cause of you.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for Joseph!  :thumbsup:
> *



Whats up X-Man, I hope to see you down or should I say up here is Bakersfield for the U.S. Lowrider Cup. How is San Diego.

Your friend Joseph


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 5 2009, 11:02 PM~12922225
> * DELEGATION
> *



Glad to have Delagation car Club in the house, Im sure you will have a great time.
Joseph


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 24 2009, 02:45 PM~12803184
> *ummm yea.... is this going to be in a parking lot at a supermarket or 7-11 or do we send pix in and you judge, and you send awards(you pay shipping) :0 does not show a place just bakersfield,
> *


YES I THINK SO..! ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPIN AT THE FAIR GROUNDS.I SPOKE TO JEANNIE AT THE FAIR GROUNDS.SHE SAID HE IS NOT HAVE ANYTHING THERE.IT ALMOST SOUNDED LIKE SHE DONT LIKE HIS ASS EITHER.I SURE HAVE BEEN RUNNING INTO ALOT OF THOSE LATELY.TO ALL U THAT ARE P.M ME THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT,AND WE WONT GET BURNED AGAIN TOGETHER


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Well the show is not going on at the fair grounds, its going to be at CAL STATE and the show is going to happen. For those that got burned by this guy let us know about it if its true we don't want to get burned ether. Also if your part of a club we will be having a all car club council meeting on Feb 11. @ 7:00 at a new location its at 2401 WHITE LANE . tell your council and they will address your concerns. we have lots of parking in the back


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

uce kern county will be there to rep the lowrider movement in the city no disrespect to any one we lowriders thats it fu*k the bullsh$t!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Now thats real talk !!!!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Feb 8 2009, 01:51 AM~12940049
> *uce kern county will be there to rep the lowrider movement in the city no disrespect to any one we lowriders thats it fu*k the bullsh$t!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I couldnt have said it any better, Straight talk.


----------



## stitchtcm (Aug 6, 2008)

1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
3. SOCIOS will be there.......
4. Nokturnal 
5. Import iLLusions
6.CONSAFOS C.C AND B.C. 
7.THE PETE-STA and friends
8. Scion Apocalypse


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

HEY GUYS I'LL BE THERE ON THIS SHOW WITH COUPLE OF MY ARTWORK AND SOME CARS THAT I HAVE WORK ON IT WILL BE THERE TOO THIS SHOW IS GOIG TO BE REALLY GOOD ITS A SHOW THAT WE DON'T WANT TO MISS IT  .









ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

ALBERTO HERRERA


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Feb 8 2009, 04:16 PM~12943084
> *HEY GUYS I'LL BE THERE ON THIS SHOW WITH COUPLE OF MY ARTWORK AND SOME CARS THAT I HAVE WORK ON IT WILL BE THERE TOO  THIS SHOW IS GOIG TO BE REALLY GOOD ITS A SHOW THAT WE DON'T WANT TO MISS IT  .
> 
> 
> ...



Thats some awesome airbrushing, Alberto! :biggrin: 
Thanks for your support.
Joseph


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stitchtcm_@Feb 8 2009, 04:14 PM~12943077
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...



Scion Apocalypse, thanks for your inquiry PM sent. If you have any questions feel free to hit me up.
Joseph :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 7 2009, 06:57 PM~12937522
> *Well the show is not going on at the fair grounds, its going to be at CAL STATE and the show is going to happen. For those that got burned by this guy let us know about it if its true we don't want to get burned ether. Also if your part of a club we will be having a all car club council meeting on Feb 11. @ 7:00 at a new location its at 2401 WHITE LANE . tell your council and they will address your concerns. we have lots of parking in the back
> *


WELL THAT SUCKS ASS!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 7 2009, 07:57 PM~12937522
> *Well the show is not going on at the fair grounds, its going to be at CAL STATE and the show is going to happen. For those that got burned by this guy let us know about it if its true we don't want to get burned ether. Also if your part of a club we will be having a all car club council meeting on Feb 11. @ 7:00 at a new location its at 2401 WHITE LANE . tell your council and they will address your concerns. we have lots of parking in the back
> *


Hey Scooby what part of Cal State?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Feb 8 2009, 03:16 PM~12943084
> *HEY GUYS I'LL BE THERE ON THIS SHOW WITH COUPLE OF MY ARTWORK AND SOME CARS THAT I HAVE WORK ON IT WILL BE THERE TOO  THIS SHOW IS GOIG TO BE REALLY GOOD ITS A SHOW THAT WE DON'T WANT TO MISS IT  .
> 
> 
> ...


  Q-VO ALBERTO :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 9 2009, 07:58 PM~12955633
> *Hey Scooby what part of Cal State?
> *



The site for the Car Show is Cal.State Track & Field. It will hold the Following:

*460 Automobiles
*130 Motorcycles
*120 Bicycles
Total Combined Competitors: 710

*40 Vendors

Our Goal is not Quantity but Focusing on Quality of vehicles.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 10 2009, 07:04 AM~12960469
> *The site for the Car Show is Cal.State Track & Field. It will hold the Following:
> 
> *460 Automobiles
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 



now I have 2 mapquest another add :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

same date?


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2009, 03:47 PM~12964580
> *same date?
> *



Date: July 19, 2009
Early Set-up, July 18,2009/12noon to 5pm

California State University, Bakersfield
9001 Stockdale Hwy.
Bakersfield, CA. 93311


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 10 2009, 02:58 PM~12964683
> *Date: July 19, 2009
> Early Set-up, July 18,2009/12noon to 5pm
> 
> ...


where at on the grass east end :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 9 2009, 12:20 PM~12951546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jrb1 (Dec 9, 2008)

los vicleros motor cycle club from ventura county will be representing.


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 9 2009, 09:09 PM~12955772
> * Q-VO ALBERTO :biggrin:
> *



quiovole jose espero le caigas a este show con tu carro :biggrin: 
alberto herrera


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 10 2009, 07:12 PM~12966450
> *where at on the grass east end :uh:
> *



It will be on the South end off Camino Media entrance to Cal State. On the Track & Field.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrb1_@Feb 10 2009, 09:49 PM~12968474
> *los vicleros motor cycle club from ventura county will be representing.
> *



Thanks for making this one of your shows for the 2009 season. We welcome you and your friends. Flyers are in process should be ready to pass out in a few days.
Joseph


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Feb 10 2009, 10:44 PM~12969295
> *quiovole jose espero le caigas a este show con tu carro :biggrin:
> alberto herrera
> 
> ...



Alberto, your one "dynomite" airbrusher!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

CAL STATE/FAIRGROUNDS, WHATEVER!!! I'LL BE COMING THREW.  

I AIN'T NO WOO WOO WOO. :biggrin: *inside joke* HUH TIJUAS?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 11 2009, 08:50 PM~12978256
> *CAL STATE/FAIRGROUNDS, WHATEVER!!! I'LL BE COMING THREW.
> 
> I AIN'T NO WOO WOO WOO. :biggrin: *inside joke* HUH TIJUAS?
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats right


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Feb 10 2009, 09:44 PM~12969295
> *quiovole jose espero le caigas a este show con tu carro :biggrin:
> alberto herrera
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 14 2009, 08:38 AM~13001393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


start your own thread :uh: :uh:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 14 2009, 09:38 AM~13001393
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what up big AL you should bring the bomb truck to the show


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Feb 14 2009, 04:53 PM~13003947
> *what up big AL you should bring the bomb truck to the show
> *



Everybody likes a little "Kool Aid" :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

HEY JOSEPH I HAVE A QUESTION WORD IS GOING AROUND THAT THE ONLY REASON THAT YOU ARE THROWING THIS SHOW IS TO USE THE MONEY YOU GET FROM THIS SHOW, THAT YOU ARE GOING TO BUILD YOU A CAR, AND NOT BE USED TO GO BACK TO THE COMMUNTIY LIKE THE OTHER SHOW'S THAT ARE THROWN BY LOCO CAR CLUBS I'M NOT SAYING THAT ALL THE MONEY THAT IS MADE FROM THE SHOW SHOULD GO BACK TO THE COMMUNITY BUT A PORTION WOULD BE NICE BUT IT'S NOT MY SHOW SO IT WAS JUST A QUESTION I WANTED TO ASK.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Feb 6 2009, 12:52 AM~12922693
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stitchtcm_@Feb 8 2009, 05:14 PM~12943077
> *1. Impalas Magazine will be in the house.....
> 2. CARNALES UNIDOS WILL BE THERE
> 3. SOCIOS will be there.......
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Feb 15 2009, 07:14 PM~13011466
> *HEY JOSEPH I HAVE A QUESTION WORD IS GOING AROUND THAT THE ONLY REASON THAT YOU ARE THROWING THIS SHOW IS TO USE THE MONEY YOU GET FROM THIS SHOW, THAT YOU ARE GOING TO BUILD YOU A CAR, AND NOT BE USED TO GO BACK TO THE COMMUNTIY LIKE THE OTHER SHOW'S THAT ARE THROWN BY LOCO CAR CLUBS I'M NOT SAYING THAT ALL THE MONEY THAT IS MADE FROM THE SHOW SHOULD GO BACK TO THE COMMUNITY BUT A PORTION WOULD BE NICE BUT IT'S NOT MY SHOW SO IT WAS JUST A QUESTION I WANTED TO ASK.....
> *


 WELL THE WORD JUST STOP-ED HERE AND WHAT EVER HE DOES WITH HIS $ IS HIS BISS .I CAN TELL YOU THIS CUZ HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND .


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 15 2009, 11:07 PM~13014834
> *WELL THE WORD JUST STOP-ED HERE AND WHAT EVER HE DOES WITH HIS $ IS HIS BISS .I CAN TELL YOU THIS CUZ HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND .
> *


 :0


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Feb 15 2009, 06:14 PM~13011466
> *HEY JOSEPH I HAVE A QUESTION WORD IS GOING AROUND THAT THE ONLY REASON THAT YOU ARE THROWING THIS SHOW IS TO USE THE MONEY YOU GET FROM THIS SHOW, THAT YOU ARE GOING TO BUILD YOU A CAR, AND NOT BE USED TO GO BACK TO THE COMMUNTIY LIKE THE OTHER SHOW'S THAT ARE THROWN BY LOCO CAR CLUBS I'M NOT SAYING THAT ALL THE MONEY THAT IS MADE FROM THE SHOW SHOULD GO BACK TO THE COMMUNITY BUT A PORTION WOULD BE NICE BUT IT'S NOT MY SHOW SO IT WAS JUST A QUESTION I WANTED TO ASK.....
> *


Very good question, I have spoken with representatives at CSUB, making the move to Division One put a large strain on their budget. I said I would like to send a donation to the CSUB Athletic Deprt. Also I had a lucheon meeting with Lt. Govenor of the 11th Zone and various other commitees were present. One charity that really moved me was "Kids with Cancer". At the Bakersfield Car club meeting all the clubs will present and vote on what charities they are going to donate money to. Also I give much of my earnings to my church for people and children that are less fortunate than some of us. Most people dont know this about me and what I do, Im a private person and tend to keep a low profile in regards to my philanthropy in our community.

I would like to see you at our next Bakersfield Car club meeting, can I count on you being there. I will let you know when and where.
Joseph 

Take care and have a great day Phatt Boy


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 16 2009, 12:07 AM~13014834
> *WELL THE WORD JUST STOP-ED HERE AND WHAT EVER HE DOES WITH HIS $ IS HIS BISS .I CAN TELL YOU THIS CUZ HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND .
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 16 2009, 12:07 AM~13014834
> *WELL THE WORD JUST STOP-ED HERE AND WHAT EVER HE DOES WITH HIS $ IS HIS BISS .I CAN TELL YOU THIS CUZ HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND .
> *



WOW SCOOBY I DID'NT KNOW YOUR NAME WAS JOSEPH BUT THANKS FOR AN ANWSER IT WAS JUST SOMETHING I HAD HEARD SO I DECIDED TO ASK HIM, IT WAS JUST A QUESTION AND YOUR RIGHT THATS HIS MONEY AND HE CAN DO WHAT HE WANTS TO DO WITH IT uffin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 16 2009, 09:14 AM~13016134
> *Very good question, I have spoken with representatives at CSUB, making the move to Division One put a large strain on their budget. I said I would like to send a donation to the CSUB Athletic Deprt. Also I had a lucheon meeting with Lt. Govenor of the 11th Zone and various other commitees were present. One charity that really moved me was "Kids with Cancer". At the Bakersfield Car club meeting all the clubs will present and vote on what charities they are going to donate money to. Also I give much of my earnings to my church for people and children that are less fortunate than some of us. Most people dont know this about me and what I do, Im a private person and tend to keep a low profile in regards to my philanthropy in our community.
> 
> I would like to see you at our next Bakersfield Car club meeting, can I count on you being there. I will let you know when and where.
> ...




THATS KOOL IT WAS JUST A QUESTION THAT I WANTED TO ASK THANKS FOR THE ANWSER AND I WILL BE THERE AT THE NEXT MEETING TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY AND IF I HAVE ANYMORE QUESTION TO ASK YOU I WILL ASK YOU AT THE NEXT MEETING BCUZ IT SEEMS LIKE WHEN I HAVE A QUESTION TO ASK YOU THERES OTHER PEOPLE WHO WANT TO ANWSER FOR YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Feb 16 2009, 04:42 PM~13019685
> *THATS KOOL IT WAS JUST A QUESTION THAT I WANTED TO ASK THANKS FOR THE ANWSER AND I WILL BE THERE AT THE NEXT MEETING TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY AND IF I HAVE ANYMORE QUESTION TO ASK YOU I WILL ASK YOU AT THE NEXT MEETING BCUZ IT SEEMS LIKE WHEN I HAVE A QUESTION TO ASK YOU THERES OTHER PEOPLE WHO WANT TO ANWSER FOR YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ITS ALL GOOD, TAKE CARE HOMIE


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND . 



well since he told us i told you just to clear the air :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 16 2009, 05:37 PM~13021079
> *HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND .
> well since he told us i told you just to clear the air  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13021079
> *HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND .
> well since he told us i told you just to clear the air  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Feb 16 2009, 08:06 PM~13023366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13021079
> *HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND .
> well since he told us i told you just to clear the air  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2009, 09:26 PM~13023652
> *hno:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13021079
> *HE WENT TO OUR ALL KERN COUNTY CAR CLUB COUNCIL MEETING AND TOLD US HE WAS GOING TO DONATE $5000.00 TO WHAT EVER CHARITABLE ORGANIZATION OF OUR CHOICE .SO THE WRONG WORD IS GOING AROUND .
> well since he told us i told you just to clear the air  :biggrin:
> *



 OK GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

ill be there


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Feb 16 2009, 11:25 PM~13025397
> *ill be there
> *



Thanks for your support, "pimp slap"


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 17 2009, 09:06 AM~13027819
> *Thanks for your support, "pimp slap"
> *


 :0 u ''pimp slapped'' pimp slap :0


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2009, 07:29 PM~13033060
> *:0 u ''pimp slapped'' pimp slap :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy: :0  :biggrin: :angry:  :uh:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 3 2009, 08:54 AM~12891896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HMMM...THOSE TWINS LOOK FAMILIAR


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13054384
> *HMMM...THOSE TWINS LOOK FAMILIAR
> *


and ummm are those twins riding to the show wearing an Impalas shirt???? :biggrin:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2009, 08:15 PM~13054403
> *and ummm are those twins riding to the show wearing an Impalas shirt????  :biggrin:
> *



I DON'T KNOW...I'VE BEEN HEARING ABOUT THIS MYSTERIOUS IMPALAS SHIRT I'VE NEVER RECIEVED BEFORE FOR QUITE SOME TIME NOW HAHA..JP CARA DE NALGA..I'M THERE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 19 2009, 09:20 PM~13054451
> *I DON'T KNOW...I'VE BEEN HEARING ABOUT THIS MYSTERIOUS IMPALAS SHIRT I'VE NEVER RECIEVED BEFORE FOR QUITE SOME TIME NOW HAHA..JP CARA DE NALGA..I'M THERE
> *


just like my shirt....it's not easy finding a shirt that will SSTTTTRETCHHH for you to fit....hehehehe..you tend to make things "SEE THRU" heheheheheheh.....and that's MR. Cara de Nalga....hehehhehehe....


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 3 2009, 11:36 PM~12900950
> *THE SHOW IS ABOUT 1/2 MILE FROM THE PAD :0  :0 AND YOU KNOW THIS
> *



SAVE ME SOME...TORO HOGGED IT LAST TIME JAJA


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2009, 08:23 PM~13054485
> *just like my shirt....it's not easy finding a shirt that will SSTTTTRETCHHH for you to fit....hehehehe..you tend to make things "SEE THRU" heheheheheheh.....and that's MR. Cara de Nalga....hehehhehehe....
> *


ONE WORD...TUBETOP. OR IS THAT TWO?? LOL FK IT..SUMTHIN STRETCHY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 19 2009, 08:34 PM~13054607
> *ONE WORD...TUBETOP. OR IS THAT TWO?? LOL FK IT..SUMTHIN STRETCHY
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Feb 19 2009, 09:34 PM~13054607
> *ONE WORD...TUBETOP. OR IS THAT TWO?? LOL FK IT..SUMTHIN STRETCHY
> *


I don't wear those...heheheheh......but I can get it done by then...maybe sooner....make sure you call me k......you gonna work the booth for the Socios show in May???? pm me Yessica....


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2009, 08:50 PM~13054782
> *:cheesy:
> *



...stretchy very interesting :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2009, 08:15 PM~13054403
> *and ummm are those twins riding to the show wearing an Impalas shirt????  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 20 2009, 07:18 AM~13058194
> *...stretchy very interesting :biggrin:
> *



yeah n wit da set of twins she has :cheesy:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 20 2009, 08:28 AM~13058533
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Whats up Doug, Heavy Hitter always a thrill to see!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 20 2009, 09:28 AM~13058533
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup Doug....youuuuuuu memmmmmmmmmmberrrrr.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2009, 06:37 PM~13063950
> *sup Doug....youuuuuuu memmmmmmmmmmberrrrr.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 dooo youuu :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 20 2009, 07:37 PM~13063950
> *sup Doug....youuuuuuu memmmmmmmmmmberrrrr.... :biggrin:
> *


ooooooo yaaaaaaaaaa :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 20 2009, 10:03 AM~13059252
> *Whats up Doug, Heavy Hitter always a thrill to see!
> *


THANK'S BRO. I'M GOING 2 TRY AN MAKE THE SHOW  
THE ONLY PROBLEM IS WE HAVE OUR BBQ ON SAT.
WE'LL SEE IF I'M NOT 2 F--K UP :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 21 2009, 12:03 AM~13066362
> *THANK'S BRO. I'M GOING 2 TRY AN MAKE THE SHOW
> THE ONLY PROBLEM IS WE HAVE OUR BBQ ON SAT.
> WE'LL SEE IF I'M NOT 2 F--K UP  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 20 2009, 08:28 AM~13058533
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 21 2009, 01:03 AM~13066362
> *THANK'S BRO. I'M GOING 2 TRY AN MAKE THE SHOW
> THE ONLY PROBLEM IS WE HAVE OUR BBQ ON SAT.
> WE'LL SEE IF I'M NOT 2 F--K UP  :biggrin:
> *



yes doug i know you are going!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Feb 24 2009, 03:39 PM~13099619
> *yes doug i know you are going!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Feb 25 2009, 09:39 PM~13114130
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

It's time to get out of town and see a lowrider show, you know get my fix. See ya at Phoenix LRM show.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 27 2009, 03:40 PM~13130923
> *It's time to get out of town and see a lowrider show, you know get my fix. See ya at Phoenix LRM show.
> *


see u there


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

It iwll be nice to compete against the Best cars out there. Guess I'll have to go at my Best to this one. Count me in


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 27 2009, 07:15 PM~13132292
> *It iwll be nice to compete against the Best cars out there. Guess I'll have to go at my Best to this one. Count me in
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Feb 26 2009, 06:08 AM~13116658
> *:biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SOUNDS LIKE A SHOW TO BE AT_


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 27 2009, 06:15 PM~13132292
> *It iwll be nice to compete against the Best cars out there. Guess I'll have to go at my Best to this one. Count me in
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll try to bring something new done to my ride cuz I like to play with the big doggs


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 1 2009, 01:50 AM~13143026
> *I'll try to bring something new  done to my ride cuz I like to play with the big doggs
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 1 2009, 01:50 AM~13143026
> *I'll try to bring something new  done to my ride cuz I like to play with the big doggs
> *


Cool I'm re doing mine and I just got back with these, Ruff Ruff just kidding it'll be fun I know you build some bad ass Rides


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Met the promoters this weekend at the Phoenix show they got my Confidence I am pre registering tomorrow and the truck will have a new suspension redone Exhaust, and a few other tricks hope we have a great competion out there.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

O we will congrats on your awards see you in bako


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 3 2009, 12:04 AM~13161799
> *Cool I'm re doing mine and I just got back with these,  Ruff Ruff just kidding it'll be fun I know you build some bad ass Rides
> 
> 
> ...



damn mando. leave some for the rest :biggrin: did they give you an outstandin bag to carry them all?? :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:29 PM~13166459
> *damn mando. leave some for the rest  :biggrin:  did they give you an outstandin bag to carry them all?? :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 3 2009, 11:45 AM~13165971
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 3 2009, 06:10 AM~13162784
> *O we will congrats on your awards see you in bako
> *


Whats up Scooby?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Nothing u know me


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 3 2009, 08:27 PM~13171493
> *Nothing u know me
> *


You guys going Danger Zone?


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 3 2009, 12:04 AM~13161799
> *Cool I'm re doing mine and I just got back with these,  Ruff Ruff just kidding it'll be fun I know you build some bad ass Rides
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 3 2009, 08:30 PM~13171540
> *You guys going Danger Zone?
> *


hopefully we can get a few others to join the party. I know a couple of trucks are getting re done up north. you know who you are I'm making some part's for you. I can't say who but hope they show up. I don't care if I take 3rd as long as there are trucks there.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13194862
> *hopefully we can get a few others to join the party. I know a couple of trucks are getting re done up north. you know who you are I'm making some part's for you. I can't say who but hope they show up. I don't care if I take 3rd as long as there are trucks there.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

sounds good to me whens there cash its worth it.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13194862
> *hopefully we can get a few others to join the party. I know a couple of trucks are getting re done up north. you know who you are I'm making some part's for you. I can't say who but hope they show up. I don't care if I take 3rd as long as there are trucks there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow: this topic died :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 26 2009, 07:52 AM~13692252
> *:wow: this topic died :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------

